

Should I learn Scala or Erlang - andhapp

I am planning on learning a new language and both Scala and Erlang seem interesting but I am not sure which one I should pick. I would appreciate if someone who has had more experience with these languages could help me in making a decision.
======
jhancock
I've used both; erlang more. You really can't go wrong from a learning
perspective with either choice. You would need to post more on the types of
things you want to build in order to get further opinion.

------
senthilnayagam
if you are used to procedural or object oriented programming, you may need to
unlearn few coding styles before you can master a functional language.

2 better known apps built on erlang are ejabberd(jabber/XMPP server) and
couchdb(a popular NoSQL datastore)

------
b-man
Sincerely, I advice Scheme. Perhaps PLT scheme using htdp.org or SICP.

